# Angelic E-liquids - Juice Reviews



## Carnival (27/12/17)

Company: Angelic E-liquids (stocked by Skyblue Vaping)
Product Name: Creme Citron
Reviewer: Carnival
Mod: Smok T-Priv 
Watts/Volts: 20.5W
Atomiser: Nautilus 2
Coil Resistance: 0.7
Wicking Material: Cotton
Strength: 6mg
Price: R125 (30ml)
Website: skybluevaping.co.za




*Product description on website:*

Sweet Lemon Custard

A Lemon Custard mix that is perfectly balanced so that the Tartness of the Lemon cuts through the sweetness of the Custard, yet leaving the lemon mild enough for a truly satisfying taste

*Reviewer Notes/First Impressions: *

A delightfully tangy, clean lemon flavour meets my tastebuds, followed by just the right amount of sweetness in soft creamy custard notes that finish it off. Lovely flavours! I’d say this juice is well balanced. For me, this one can definitely pass as an all day vape. 

*Rating:* 9/10

*Conclusion:* Would I buy it again? Most definitely.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

